# CMHR rescue Smokey crossed the Rainbow Bridge



## Gini (Jan 6, 2011)

Today I received the most horrible news from one of our adoptors. Nancie called to let CMHR know that Smokey one our sweet rescues had crossed the Rainbow bridge.

Nancie adopted Emmy, Frodo and Smokey and they are in her program visiting hospitals, retirement centers and hospices. They have also been known to visit the homes of terminally ill patients.

Right before Christmas Bella one of her Clysdales choked and was rushed to the vets. She was tubed 2 or 3 times to clear the blockage. She spent 3 days at the vet hospital before being brought home. Also brought home with Bella was a very contageous virus yet to be determined. Nancie's whole herd of horses came down with this illness before they knew Bella was sick. Bella did not survive and Smokey couldn't shake what ever this was. Nancie spent the evening with Smokey and he did his usual hugs around Nancie's neck as tho he was saying it was ok what was happening. He passed during the night.

This was a very special horse and he loved everyone.

*Rest in Peace Little One you were very much loved.*

Some wonderful pictures of Smokey

Emmy with Smokey







Smokey asleep on a lap






Smokey and Frodo visiting a patient






Smokey and Dillion Playing


----------



## Farina (Jan 7, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about that...


----------



## ErikaS. (Jan 7, 2011)

I am so sorry.



What a wonderful little guy he was. I'm sorry to hear that her Bella passed as well. I hope the rest of Nancie's herd is okay.


----------



## minie812 (Jan 7, 2011)

My prayers to her as it has to be a horrible thing to go through with her horses


----------

